# كيفية وضع floor drain الخاصة بالمواقف



## AHMADBHIT (15 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عاوز اضع f.d بالبدروم ومش كيفية وضع بالبدروم مع العلم ان البدروم مواقف سيارات 
مهندس صديقي بيقول كل 15 متر مربع للبلاعة مش عارف مصدر هذا الكلام افيدوني


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2015)

AHMADBHIT قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عاوز اضع f.d بالبدروم ومش كيفية وضع بالبدروم مع العلم ان البدروم مواقف سيارات
> مهندس صديقي بيقول كل 15 متر مربع للبلاعة مش عارف مصدر هذا الكلام افيدوني


السلام عليكم
_Drainage and Storm Water Management:_ Water runoff from vehicles is typically dealt with in basement parking spaces by installing trench drains with cast iron covers at all vehicle entrance/exit points, sand and oil traps at all storm drain discharge points, and floor area drains at every low point. 
وللمزيد
http://www2.mdanderson.org/depts/cpm/standards/Guides/D203001-M.pdf
http://www.mifab.com/Catalog/Library/f-selection-guide.pdf
http://www.josam.com/pdf/josam/catalog/FloorDrains.pdf


----------

